# Hatchet Help and WIP



## knyfeknerd (Nov 28, 2013)

Okay, this isn't a kitchen knife(obviously) but I've taken on this project for my CDC at work. This is an Estwing hatchet that he's had for a long time, maybe 25 years or so. I'm pretty sure this is a very common hatchet, and he could just buy a new one on EBay for $20.................
.....but this thing holds a lot of good memories, sentiment, etc.
So I offered to bring it back to life using whatever knife refurbishing knowledge/skill I've accrued thanks to KKF.
The whole thing was quite rusty and pitted. The handle was made of compressed leather with some (I guess) plastic spacer decorations/accents. 
I cut the handle off and cleaned it all up. I'm looking to keep it the same style/shape as the original.

My question is:

What should I use for the handle material?
I'm really leaning towards wood, as that is my only experience. I'm guessing I don't want anything too expensive, fancy or brittle. I'm thinking African Blackwood would be perfect.............
...but I just don't know.
I'm looking for any answers, recommendations, whatever. I'm sure I could just Google it, but I wanted to ask you guys first.

I'm sure there's probably a hatchet forum out there!

Here's some pics I took of the before, during and after 




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
And Voila! It's all nice and shiny with just a minimal amount of pitting leftover. 
Thanks in advance for any and all help!
-Chris


----------



## cord_steele (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice work! Please tell us how you cleaned it up.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 28, 2013)

Chris,
One of the reasons they used leather was it acted as a shock absorber. It deadens the vibrations from the hatchet striking the wood. With that in mind if I was going to use wood I would use something soft and shock absorbent like birch bark or Cork and treat with minwax wood hardener or shellac. Other wise stick with the leather. If he doesn't use very often then I would say use what ever would you want but, probably not anything really hard and brittle like ironwood,ebony or black wood. Hickory , oak and ash are very tough and excellent tool woods.


----------



## CPD (Nov 28, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> probably not anything really hard and brittle like ironwood,ebony or black wood. Hickory , oak and ash are very tough and excellent tool woods.



+1 on that. I've never rehandled a hatchet, so no first hand experience there but African Blackwood I know pretty well. It's gorgeous....but it's "feisty." It's so dense that it is both hard to work and, as mentioned, potentially brittle. Not long ago, I had a piece explode...literally explode....from not paying clsoe enough attention to the friction and vibration on a drill press. 

Whatever you go with here -- I'd also keep in mind that the kind of vibration you'll likely get with a hatchet (even if the wooden handle is strong enough to take it) could also mess with your glue joint over time. Make sure you use an epoxy that has some flex and isn't too brittle if you're gluing anything to that tang. 

Another idea - for what it's worth - I've seen people rehandle tools with leather grips meant for tennis rackets or bike handlebars....and in both cases the results looked impressive. I'd have never guessed they were repurposing materials.


----------



## TB_London (Nov 28, 2013)

Go for a stacked leather handle, the end result will be much better than wrestling with trying to fit scales, there are plenty of tutorials online


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 28, 2013)

I agree with going with a stacked leather handle. You can buy replacement leather washers *HERE
*The colored spacers can be made from sheets of vulcanized spacer material or G10 or something like that scored from one of the knifemaking supply companies.

Here's a video on how the factory does it....

2:28
[video=youtube;XmTY6-uL58Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmTY6-uL58Y[/video]


----------



## Twistington (Nov 28, 2013)

I saw a video some days ago on youtube when Jimmy Diresta rehandled one of these hatchets, search for "Diresta hatchet" and you should find it pretty easy(can't embed or link, i'm at work and my reception is crap here).


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 28, 2013)

Horse stall matting is what all the pro knife competition cutters are using.


----------



## metromaxi (Dec 2, 2013)

very interesting video


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 3, 2013)

That was an awesome video...didnt think i was going to watch the whole thing but I did. Time to go salvage my axe from the garage I guess.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 4, 2013)

i am bummed my work computer wont let me see the pics. 

saving a very common hatchet is nice work.


----------



## Twistington (Dec 4, 2013)

Well lobster-lord... there should be some action pictures by now!


----------



## GeneH (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice video! I had contacted the mfg a while ago to see if they would rehandle mine and no go. I prefer the feel of wood anyway. We should be able to rivet the original back-plate back on, and how about rivets through the handle to help keep it from coming loose?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 10, 2014)

I completed this project a while ago, but have been pretty slack at posting pics of any kind, anywhere. I had taken on a few too many projects around the holidays and only got to take crappy cell phone pics of the finished product.
I did some fiber spacers in varying colors, an african blackwood "ferrule"-if you will, and brazillian cherry for the largest section. I used some "speeding bullet" mosaic pins from Jantz on the bottom plate. I even made a saya type sheath for it. Was fun to do, but I'm gonna stick to knives.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 10, 2014)

That's awesome. I really like the sheath. Also SHINY


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks Solid Chris!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 10, 2014)

Very nice Chris!:thumbsup:


----------



## JHunter (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks very nice


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 10, 2014)

That is too cool!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 11, 2014)

Good work, as always ofc


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

awesome shine and handle on that hatchet


----------

